

I was invited by Google to its 'secret' interview process – here's what happened - wolfgke
http://uk.businessinsider.com/i-was-invited-by-google-to-its-secret-interview-process-2015-8

======
carapace
I got served this B.S. the other day. It pisses me off. It's intrusive and
disturbing and unethical.

------
metaphorm
since when is foo.bar a "secret"? it was shown to thousands (possibly
millions?) of people on the internet who displayed even a small amount of
interest in programming based on their search history.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
Now I'm wondering why it never showed up for me. The fact that I use an HTTPS
connection for google? The long periods I've gone with javascript disabled
when the option to disable on-the-fly updates as I typed my search queries
didn't work? Different tech stacks than what Google is looking for?

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting, and this is why people think Google is abusing its popularity as
a search engine in monopolistic ways. What better way to "inject yourself"
into the conversation right?

It would be funny if it took points off for visits to StackOverflow :-)

As a hiring manager I have been bombarded with a wide variety of these 'skills
based screens.' As everyone seems to have a take on it, I expect this to get
worse before it gets better.

------
roflchoppa
Its super cool that just through means of monitoring search requests they were
able to pin point a potential engineer.

"I am what I search" lawl.

~~~
dragonbonheur
I just find it super creepy. Do you think people at IBM will be happy to use
Google for web searches related to machine learning and not worry about
Google's monitoring? How about the engineers at Yahoo who may want to research
ideas about building the ideal social network?

~~~
roflchoppa
oh the irony is that Yahoo and Google both build mediocre social networks.

i had to remake a Facebook account today for a class that I'm taking, the
professor states that in todays age we HAVE to have a Facebook account, all i
gave them was an email, and within 3 days i "found" 50 friends. No school
given, no work given, Nothing. SUPER CREEPY.

~~~
dragonbonheur
My point wasn't about their efficiency for implementing things but the trust
that Google should cultivate instead of snooping on people's searches. If they
are monitoring that, what else they are monitoring? And are they monitoring
searches from potential competitors?

You do understand the problem here, don't you?

------
lfowles
Hah. That's a very similar search term to the one that got me in foobar.

------
dudul
This is a great and refreshing strategy as the actor points out at the end,
however, I'm wondering who else has the resources and huge audience to
implement it.

~~~
joezydeco
HN's own tptacek is working on that specific problem:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/03/09/announcing-
starfighter/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/03/09/announcing-starfighter/)

